# Lampara para proyector comercial



## thesniffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro, espero no estar inflingiendo ninguna norma con la publicación de mi post.

*PROPOSITOS*
Bueno, lo que quiero hacer es aprovechar un viejo proyector de video que me han dado para utilizarlo yo, la pega es que a este le falta la lámpara, pero funciona, porque se enciende y poniendo un bombilla normal en el lugar de la lámpara se ve que hay señal.

Lo que trato de hacer, es que si alguién ha hecho esto alguna vez pues me ayude, porque lo que pretendo es utilizar cualquier tipo de lámpara, a poder ser una HQI y ponerla en el lugar donde estaba la otra, ahorrandome los 450€ que vale la orignial, colocando una casera.

*IMAGENES*

El proyector en cuestión






El hueco donde iba la lámpara, como veis, también se ve el conector donde va enchufada





La fuente de alimentación de la lámpara que va en el proyector.





Los cables que van hasta el conector:






Bien, ahora, estoy perdido, quiero acoplarle la lampara, pero para ello tengo que ver a que tensión trabajaba la antigua.

LA POTENCIA DE TRABAJO DE LA LÁMPARA ES 250W

Es un SONY VPL-V500QM
La lámpara que llevaba era esta:
http://www.sony.es/biz/view/ShowProduct.action?product=PK-PJ500&site=biz_es_ES&pageType=Overview&category=FPJLamps

Bien, consta de tres pantallas lcd separadas como podeis ver en las imagenes de abajo





Haber si de momento alguién a intentado algo parecido con otro proyector y me echa una mano


----------



## eLBARDOS (Jun 20, 2010)

Me parece muy buena idea, pero talves deberias revisar las caracteristicas de la lamparas para remplazarlas por otra. No digo que no se pueda pero hay unos factores que debes tomar encuenta: tension de la fuente, carga, potencia y intensidad luminosa (lux) 

te recomendaria una fuente externa.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 20, 2010)

Excelente proyecto.....

Si es posible seria una maravilla... esta por caducar la lampara de mi proyector y si cuestan un buen billete...



> No digo que no se pueda pero hay unos factores que debes tomar encuenta: tension de la fuente, carga, potencia y intensidad luminosa (lux)



si tu lo hicieras con que tipo de lampara sugerirías, para empezar a indagar?

de antemano gracias....


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola, el problema mas grande que vas a encontrar es conseguir una lampara que en tan reducido tamaño entregue la potencia luminica que necesitas. Ademas la luz de la lampara tiene que ser blanca, para una colorimetria aceptable. Creo que lo que mas se acercaria a lo que precisas son las lamparas de mercurio halogenado, pero tenes varios problemas, primero es el tamaño, son muy grandes, segundo funcionan con ignitor y balasto, y tercero el calor que desprende te va a cocinar los paneles LCD. En si la lampara no es cara tenes de 250 vatios de 500 vatios y de 1000 vatios, la potencia luminica excede los 10.000 lumenes.
Saludos


----------



## Traviato (Jun 21, 2010)

Puedes probar con leds, para empezar en plan barato, esto te podría servir:

```
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.39959
```
 
Luego podría venir algo más profesional.

Saludos.


----------



## thesniffer (Jun 21, 2010)

Pues había pensado una lampara de halogenuros metálicos, como la de las peceras, esta tienen un tamaño algo mas reducido.

El problema que he visto es que creo que la fuente necesita una carga, porque si no el proyector se apaga al rato al no detectar la lámpara, este el principal inconveniente...

Voy a intentar en verano conseguir información antes de montar nada, porque tengo que analizar la fuente primero a ver como trabaja.

Os iré poniendo fotos y esquemas que consiga!

Por cierto, la opción de los leds la vi el otro dia en una pagina, esta tan famosa que es para hacer tu mismo las cosas, el caso es que no sabia donde se vendian, asi que muchisimas gracias por el enlace!


----------



## marcfma (Jun 27, 2010)

Ahora entiendo por que te lo regalaron!!!!Conecta un tester y medí la tension de la lampara.Otra sería colocarle una dicroica con una fuente de 12v externa.No se si se va a ver bien, pero valdria la pena probar.


----------



## thesniffer (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok, intentare haber, pero creo que el proyecto se va a quedar parado hasta que me empiece de nuevo el curso jeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2010)

Mirá yo arreglé uno que utilizaba una lámpara i*déntica* a las dicroicas pero de 200Watts X 12 Vdc.

Creo que son las de las luces de discotecas.

O probá en el Google "reemplazo lámpara VPL-V500QM" han de valer la cuarta parte.

Saludos !


----------



## eLBARDOS (Jul 2, 2010)

El Sr. Google otra ves entrando en accion utilizando sus conocimientos


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola yo tengo un infocos x2 y toy tratando de hacer lo mismo que vos pense en un led de 30w 1100lm y el proyector con su lampara es de 1600lm que les parece? otra pregunta le afecta en algo que ponga mas lumens de lo que lleva?

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2010)

Tipo dicroicas con reflector , yo arreglé un Panasonic que usaba dos de éstas , una era de repuesto , se accionaba una corredera y se intercambiaban de lugar , además de encenderse.

EFP 12 V 100 W ............................ 20 U$S
EFR 15 V 150 W ............................ 28 U$S
ELC 24 V 250 W ............................ 18 U$S
ELH 120 V 300 W .......................... 36 U$S

Sin reflector

Mercurio halogenado 150 W ............. 70 U$S

Precios para Argentina - Capital - Paraná mas o menos al 200 o 300 .

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/a1-244-halogen-lamp-tube-200315811.html

Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 17, 2010)

dosmetro mi proyector usa una lampara tipo dicro pero es un poquitito más grande...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2010)

edix/09 dijo:


> dosmetro mi proyector usa una lampara tipo dicro pero es un poquitito más grande...
> 
> Saludos


 

Si , la idea es reemplazar alguna lámpara inexistente o ireemplazable  $$$$$$$$$$$$

Saludos !


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 17, 2010)

y bueno yo tambien quiero buscar un remplaso para mi proyector es cara la lampara... pero lo malo es que tiene un seguro cuando dejas la tapa abierta que no anda el ventilador... y nose si se bloquea otra cosa...

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2010)

El viejo truco de trabar el switch de seguro con algo para poder trabajar con la puerta abierta.

Saludos !


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 19, 2010)

ok gracias 2 metros....


----------



## Dano (Jul 20, 2010)

Ando a la vuelta con un tema igual, me llegó a mis manos un Viewsonic PJ402D sin lámpara, la idea es ponerle una dicroica de 200W.
El problema es que ahora sin lámpara se enciende un LED (el LED de la Lámpara) en color ambar y parpadea, bajé el manual del proyector y veo que es por sobre-temperatura.

Despues de sacarle los 800 tornillos que le ponen en los lugares mas complicados del aparato, me dí cuenta que no tiene ningún sensor de temperatura, solo un bimetal que corta toda la energía. (Lo testée funciona bien...)

Por otra parte entre la placa de control y la fuente van 6 cables optoacoplados (3 optoacopladores) de los cuales uno envía señal desde la fuente a la placa principal, y los otros dos en sentido contrario.

Lo que van de la placa principal a la fuente supongo que son para hacer el switcheo entre modo económico, ahora el que vá de la fuente a la placa principal todabía no lo pude deducir, revisando en la fuente vi que había 3 resistencias SMD de 1W en paralelo, calculo que sirven para hacer un sensado SHUNT del consumo.

Podría ser que por el hecho de no tener la lámpara puesta (carga) la Rshunt tenga 0v y por eso me tire el extraño error de sobre-temperatura?.

Gracias muchachos.


----------



## edix/09 (Jul 22, 2010)

lo mismo me hace el mio nada mas que no dice nada el proyector el mio parpadea el led nomas....


.... ahi lei el manual y dice lo mismo que vos... medi las salidas donde se enchufa la lampara y tira algo de 190v o algo asi creo con un tester.... y conecto una lampara incandesente podria quemarce?

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Jul 25, 2010)

Para los que les interesa, en el mio la fuente de la lampara esta optoacoplada con la placa de control, entonces busque el opto que enviaba información desde la fuente a la placa, despues de tener los dos cables los puentee con una resistencia de 220Ohm, con esa resistencia cuando miro en información de la lampara siempre me dice que le quedan 1300 horas.. y el proyector arranca Ok.

Saludos


----------



## pauloco73 (Ago 5, 2010)

Hola Damo:
Tengo el mismo proyector que mencionas en tu post, me gustaria conocer detalles acerca del reemplazo de la lampara por un dicroico, estoy pensando en comprar un dicroico con leds, pues emiten menos calor, pero tengo mis dudas cobre el resultado de este cambio, vale la pena?


----------



## Dano (Ago 5, 2010)

Hoy me llega una lampara bi pin de 300W Osram, voy a testearlo en fin de semana y supongo que con esa potencia será una solución definitiva.
Voy a usar un reflector de una dicroica de 50W..

El vale la pena es cuestión de cada uno y lo esquisito que sea...

Y te aseguro que cualquier lampara a led le va a faltar potencia.

Lo primero que debes hacer es engañar el sistema el resto es fumar..


----------



## pauloco73 (Ago 5, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Hoy me llega una lampara bi pin de 300W Osram, voy a testearlo en fin de semana y supongo que con esa potencia será una solución definitiva.
> Voy a usar un reflector de una dicroica de 50W..
> 
> El vale la pena es cuestión de cada uno y lo esquisito que sea...
> ...



Podrias enviar una foto del arreglo necesario para "puentear" el sensor de la lampara?
Respecto de la lampara que mencionas, es la misma que aparece en este link?

http://promusic.cl/sitio/lista_prod...luminaci%F3n&hijo=Ampolletas&id_padre_mayor=1

gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## Dano (Ago 5, 2010)

pauloco73 dijo:


> Podrias enviar una foto del arreglo necesario para "puentear" el sensor de la lampara?
> Respecto de la lampara que mencionas, es la misma que aparece en este link?
> 
> http://promusic.cl/sitio/lista_prod...luminaci%F3n&hijo=Ampolletas&id_padre_mayor=1
> ...



Es la 64514 pero a 220v.

La camara no la tengo aca asi que imposible la foto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Voy a usar un reflector de una dicroica de 50W...


 

He visto que sumergidas en agua unos días se despegan las dicroicas , tal vez hirviéndola sea mas rápido.

Saludos !


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> He visto que sumergidas en agua unos días se despegan las dicroicas , tal vez hirviéndola sea mas rápido.
> 
> Saludos !



El reflector lo saqué con mucha paciencia y una punta, de a poco "comí" toda la cerámica salio la lámpara enterita por un lado y el reflector por otro.

Hoy estube probando la lampara y al parecer genera una luz muy blanca como dice, por otra parte el proyector tiene una especie de luxometro y tengo que trabajar la lámpara con un VARIAC.
Despues de cierta intensidad lumínica es como que la Color Wheel se desengancha y acelera para volver a entrar a régimen y nunca lo logra, es extraño.

Sería interesante modificar ese maldito luxómetro, ya veremos...

Saludos


----------



## pauloco73 (Ago 7, 2010)

Damo:
Dado que usaras un VARIAC, concluyo que lampara que compraste de 300W es mucho para el proyector?, es la razon por la cual se desestabiliza el uxometro? recomiendas una de menor intensidad?.



Dano dijo:


> El reflector lo saqué con mucha paciencia y una punta, de a poco "comí" toda la cerámica salio la lámpara enterita por un lado y el reflector por otro.
> 
> Hoy estube probando la lampara y al parecer genera una luz muy blanca como dice, por otra parte el proyector tiene una especie de luxometro y tengo que trabajar la lámpara con un VARIAC.
> Despues de cierta intensidad lumínica es como que la Color Wheel se desengancha y acelera para volver a entrar a régimen y nunca lo logra, es extraño.
> ...


----------



## Dano (Ago 7, 2010)

No puedo dar una recomendación cuando no domino 100% un tema.

Probando con un reostato de potencia en serie concluí que con 80 ohm uno se situa en el límite de luminosidad, unos mA mas y todo el sistema se desestabiliza, lo que me llama la atención es que la lámpara original del aparato es de 250W pero ésta conectada con el reostato solo está entregando unos 200.9W.

Y una lámpara incandescente estoy 100% seguro de que es mucho menos eficiente que una de descarga de Xenon.

Saludos

EDITO: Bueno al fin algo de información fiable, la lámpara original del proyector es de 200W así que con el reostato ando con la potencia exacta, voy a seguir averiguando a ver si consigo una de 200W...


----------



## pauloco73 (Ago 11, 2010)

Damo:
Mira encontre una ampolleta con la especificación que necesitas, lo unico malo es la vida util que pueda tener, pero unas cuantas peliculas por $1100 no esta mal.  

http://www.urdile.cl/jcd-200w-p-1546.html

Aun no me atrevo a intervenir mi proyector, la lampara que tiene aun funciona pero casi esta muriendo se ve muy oscura, incluso estaba pensando en usa una lampara auxiliar conectada a otra fuente para apoyar la luz de la lampara original.

Saludos.


Dano dijo:


> No puedo dar una recomendación cuando no domino 100% un tema.
> 
> Probando con un reostato de potencia en serie concluí que con 80 ohm uno se situa en el límite de luminosidad, unos mA mas y todo el sistema se desestabiliza, lo que me llama la atención es que la lámpara original del aparato es de 250W pero ésta conectada con el reostato solo está entregando unos 200.9W.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dano (Ago 12, 2010)

Yo todabía no entiendo porque se desengancha la rueda de colores. Alguien conoce el problema? o sabe por donde empezar a investigar.

Saludos


----------



## chatillogrande (Abr 7, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Para los que les interesa, en el mio la fuente de la lampara esta optoacoplada con la placa de control, entonces busque el opto que enviaba información desde la fuente a la placa, despues de tener los dos cables los puentee con una resistencia de 220Ohm, con esa resistencia cuando miro en información de la lampara siempre me dice que le quedan 1300 horas.. y el proyector arranca Ok.
> 
> Saludos



hola dano, tengo un proyector mitsubishi XD350U, que dice que la lampara a cumplido las horas de servicio, aunque funciona  al parecer bien hasta que se apaga, de todos los mensages sobre lamparas de proyector que he visto el mejo creo que es el tuyo y a mi puede que me funcionara. Tu decias en 2010, que cogistes de los 6 cables que van de la fuente  a la placa coges los dos que mandan informacion de la fuente a la placa y los puenteas con una resistencia de 2200 ommios. Mi proyector tambien tiene 6 cables grises.  ¿cuando dices optoacoplados, te refieres a que estan juntos en un conector o no? y otra cosa ¿como se cual es o son los que envian informacion de la fuente a la placa,como lo compruevo?  bueno maestro muchas gracias por todo ha ver si podemos hacerle funcionar al proyector. saludos


----------



## blackmix (Abr 24, 2012)

Por lo general a la fuente de la lampara van dos cables gruesos con la  tension y otros 3 tipo cable de datos, que son los que le dan el ok de  la lampara. Si se puentean los dos que son del mismo color, el proyector  detecta que la lampara esta ok.


----------

